# ما هي الاعمال المحرمة في الدين المسيحي



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا
ما هي الاعمال المحرمت في الدين المسيحي؟
ارجو الاجابة من الاخوة .


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
المـَفهومْ المَسيحي . 
يــُنادي ب تَنميةْ الرُوح وقُمْق الجَسدّ وسَيطرة الرُوح عَلى الجَسدّ ولَيس العَكس لَكي يَكون المؤُمن مـُستعدّ  في أي لَحضة ل مــُلاقاة الَرب بطهارةَ . لِذلك ألأعمالْ المَرفوضة تــُعرض ب أعمالْ الجَسدّ لأن 
الجَسدّ يَتشهي ضّـــدّ الرُوح . 
و الروُح ضّدّ الجَسدّ . . 

رسالة مار بــُولس الى أهلْ غلاطِية . أصحاح 5 

17لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. 18وَلكِنْ إِذَا انْقَدْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ فَلَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ. 19وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ، الَّتِي هِيَ: زِنىً عَهَارَةٌ نَجَاسَةٌ دَعَارَةٌ 20عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ سِحْرٌ عَدَاوَةٌ خِصَامٌ غَيْرَةٌ سَخَطٌ تَحَزُّبٌ شِقَاقٌ بِدْعَةٌ 21حَسَدٌ قَتْلٌ سُكْرٌ بَطَرٌ، وَأَمْثَالُ هذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. *


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

ارجوك اوضح لي بعبارة ابسط. ما هي الاعمال المحرمة عندكم.
يعني في اديان اخرى تحرم القتل والسب والسرقة والكذب والربا وقذف المحصنات واكل مال اليتيم و و و............................
فما هي الاعمال المحرمة في الدين المسيحي؟


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2010)

*الوصايا العشر توضح كل شىء

وموعظة السيد المسيح على الجبل فى متىالاصحاحات 5 و6 و7 توضح كل شىء

فليس عندنا الحرام بين والحلال بين ثم (بينهم متشابهات)هى ايه محدش يعرف​*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

انت تتحدث مع شخص لا يعرف الدين المسيحي, ارجوك اوضحلي بلغة بسيطة ويا ريت على شكل نقاط؟
يعني احكيلي :
1
2
3
4
5..........................................................................


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> انت تتحدث مع شخص لا يعرف الدين المسيحي, ارجوك اوضحلي بلغة بسيطة ويا ريت على شكل نقاط؟
> يعني احكيلي :
> 1
> 2
> ...



قلتلك اقرى انجيل متى اصحاحات 5و6و7 هتفهمى لوحدك


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

*تحية

لَقدّ وَضَعتُ لكِ ألأيات . 

رسالة مار بــُولس الى أهلْ غلاطِية . أصحاح 5



17لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. 18وَلكِنْ إِذَا انْقَدْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ فَلَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ. 19وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ، الَّتِي هِيَ:
 زِنىً
 عَهَارَةٌ 
نَجَاسَةٌ 
دَعَارَةٌ
 20عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ 
سِحْرٌ
 عَدَاوَةٌ 
خِصَامٌ 
غَيْرَةٌ 
سَخَطٌ
 تَحَزُّبٌ 
شِقَاقٌ
 بِدْعَةٌ
 21حَسَدٌ 
قَتْلٌ 
سُكْرٌ
 بَطَرٌ
 وَأَمْثَالُ هذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

الان عرفت شكرا لك.
اذا السكر عندكم حرام . اوليس كذلك؟ مع انني ارى الكثيير من المسيحيين يسكرون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> مع انني ارى الكثيير من المسيحيين يسكرون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*وايه العلاقة بين التشريع وتصرفات الناس
انا ليا اصحاب مسلمين كتير بيشربوا خمرة اذن فالاسلام حلل الخمر؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب ما هو عقاب المسيحي اذا عمل هذه الاعمال المحرمة التي ذكرتموها لي .
ساء اكان العقاب البشري او السماوي.
ارجوا الاجابة


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

الله هو اللى بيعاقب بقي مش احنا
لاننا مش بنؤمن بميزان حسنات وسيئات
احنا مفهوم مختلف تماما
يعني ربنا مش بيمسكلنا على الواحدة
وكمان هو عادل فى حكمه
المهم اننا نعرف الغلط من الصح
والغلط بيبعدنا عن ربنا يعني ده هو العقاب تقدري تقولى كده
لان اللى بيبعد عن ربنا بيسيب حلاوة العشرة معاه
ويلتزق بالشيطان ويدوق طعم المر


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طالما ربنا بش حيمسكنا بالوحدة
كيف بدي يكون عادل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> طالما ربنا بش حيمسكنا بالوحدة
> كيف بدي يكون عادل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ومين قال ان ربنا مش حيمسكلنا بالواحدة ومش عادل
الدينونة مش بالكيلو نحط فى كفة الصالحات وفى كفة السيئات ونشوف كفة مين اللى هتطب
الدينونة فيها اى عمل يخالف صلاح الله هيفسد القضية كلها 
*


----------



## حمورابي (28 أبريل 2010)

> طيب ما هو عقاب المسيحي اذا عمل هذه الاعمال المحرمة التي ذكرتموها لي .
> ساء اكان العقاب البشري او السماوي.
> ارجوا الاجابة



*ألأجابة في أخرّ ألأية 

وَأَمْثَالُ هذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ الله*


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

الله رحيم وغافر صح ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هي دي يعني مش بيمسكلنا على الواحدة
هكذا هو عادل فى حكمه....
يعني غير متساهل فى الحكم...

يعني الله كامل فى عدله وكامل فى رحمته
ولا تتناقض الصفتان دول مع بعض


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

يعني اذا تاب الانسان عن فعل الخطية وجاهد فى البر والفضيله
ربنا هيغفر له... 
دى رحمة من ربنا


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب انا فهت العقاب السماوي, طيب شو العقاب البشري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني في الاديان الاخرى اذا زنى احدهم يقتل او يجلد حسب الحالة
في دينكم ما القاي الدينوي (في الدنيا) لمن يفعل المحرمات التي ذكرتموها لي.
ارجوا الاجابة.


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> في دينكم ما القاي الدينوي (في الدنيا) لمن يفعل المحرمات التي ذكرتموها لي.
> ارجوا الاجابة.


*المسيح جاء علشان يشيل عنا عار الناموس وحكم الموت وفتح لينا باب المراحم الالهية على حساب عمله الخلاصى لنا فاصبح لنا من خلال المسيح غفران حقيقى لا يتعارض مع قداسة وعدالة الله *


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

المقصود بالعقاب الارضى
ان الله بنفسه بيعاقب الانسان على الارض 
ممكن بمرض مثلا زى ما ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس
او بالموت كما حصل مع مدينتي سدوم وعمورة

ايضا توجد عقابات كنسية على بعض المخطئين


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح معك احت فلسطينية 

الوصايا العشرة الى قالك عليها الاخ يوحنا هى

1- انا هو الرب الهك لايكن لك اله غيري
2- للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد:-
3- لا تنطق باسم الرب الهك باطلاً
4 اذكر يوم الرب لتقدسه:
5 أكرم أباك وأمك:
6- لا تقتل
7- لا تزنِ
8- لا تسرق:
9- لا تشهد شهادة زور
10- لا تشتهِ مقتنى غيرك:


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب انا فهت العقاب السماوي, طيب شو العقاب البشري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني في الاديان الاخرى اذا زنى احدهم يقتل او يجلد حسب الحالة
> في دينكم ما القاي الدينوي (في الدنيا) لمن يفعل المحرمات التي ذكرتموها لي.
> ارجوا الاجابة.



في ديننا ، الخطية تبعد الأنسان عن الله لأن الله قدوس والخطية هى عكس القداسة وهذا كفيل ان يجعل الأنسان فى حالى اختناق شديد جدا للبعد عن حبيبنا المسيح

اما فى المسيحية فى الجانب العقاب البشرى قد يكون وقد لا يكون وهذا يرجع لحكمة الله فلو كان العقاب البشرى سيجعل الإنسان يفيق من غفلته ويرجع الى الله المسيح سوف يتخذ الله عليه عقاب صغير يذكره بالله لكي يتوب ويرجع ويعود الى حضن أبيه ، وان كان عم العقاب ولكن الصبر هو الحكمة الإلهية لهذا الإنسان فالله يصبر عليه لكي يعود 

هذا لو احببتي آيات كتابية توضح لكي الأمر انا فى الخدمة


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

عرفت , يعني ما في عقاب بشري من المسيحيين الى المسيحي اللي حيعمل اعمال محرمة.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2010)

للتعرفى على تشريعات المسيحية .. من فم السيد المسيح . مذكور بعضها هنا فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 5و6و7

اقرأيها من هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/6
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/7


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> عرفت , يعني ما في عقاب بشري من المسيحيين الى المسيحي اللي حيعمل اعمال محرمة.




عقاب بشري لبشري لا يوجد ( كنوع من العقاب ) مثل الجلد والقتل و الحرق وقطع الأيادي و و و و


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب فهمت عليك , يعني ما في عقاب بشري فقط في عقاب سماوي , طيب الذي يرتد من الدين المسيحي الى اي دين اخر ,كمان ما في عقاب بشري له, او ماذا؟


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

.الى الاخت الفلسطينية  تسائلتى ان كان السكر حرام نعم حرام لكن هناك فرق بين السكر وشرب الخمر والنص الذى قراته من الكتاب المقدس ذكر السكر وليش الشرب 
وهذا توضيح لتسائلك 

هل شرب الخمر محرّم في المسيحية؟ 
يوجد نص صريح في الكتاب المقدس يحرّم شرب الخمر بالمرة، فالخمر كانت موجودة منذ القدم
وكانت تستخدم في الطعام والمداوة ، كذلك كانت تقدم في مناسبات عديدة ، كالأعراس مثلاً (إنجيل يوحنا...).  كانت الخمر على عدة أنواع وطعمها يختلف باختلاف مصدرها ونوعها.  أشار الكتاب المقدس الى الخمر في كثير من نصوصه وخاصة الذي يُعصر من العنب (إرميا6: 9) «لِيَجْمَعُوا بِدِقَّةٍ لِقَاطَ بَقِيَّةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمَا يَجْمَعُونَ لِقَاطَ كَرْمَةٍ. رُدَّ يَدَكَ إِلَى الأَغْصَانِ ثَانِيَةً كَلاَقِطِ الْعِنَبِ.» ، وعصير العنب هذا كان يستخدم مجالات عدة، كما سبق وذكرنا، فهو يستخدم للضيافة كعصير فاكهة غير مختمرة، أو كخمر بعد أن يتم تخميره بالطرق المعتمدة في ذلك الوقت كما في الأعراس والاحتفالات، وإلى ذلك كان يستخدم كدواء طبي حيث يستعمل لتطهير الجروح ولآلام المعدة وأمراض القلب، مثلا نقرأ في رسالة بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس يوصيه بشرب قليل من الخمر من أجل أوجاعه الكثيرة (1تيموثاوس5: 23). وكانت الخمر من الأصناف المميزة التي تقدم في الولائم والأفراح ، إلى ذلك كان لها طابع ديني حيث كانت تستخدم في الهياكل والمعابد. 
ولأن الإفراط الشديد في شرب الخمر يؤدي إلى حالة من السكر الذي يخل بالتوازن العقلي للإنسان، فقد حذر الله في الكتاب المقدس من شرب الخمر من أجل السكر وإشباع الرغبات والملذات عند الانسان.  بمعنى آخر، يمكن القول أن الخمر محرمة في المسيحية إذا أسيء استخدامها أو شربها بإفراط والأدمان عليها، الأمر الذي يؤدي بشارب الخمر بطريقة غير سليمة، إلى السكر وبالتالي يؤذي نفسه وقد يسبب الأذية والضرر لغيره. وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنهي عن إدمان الخمر أو السكر في الكتاب المقدس :

وفي العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس، نقرأ تحذيرات من إدمان الخمر والسكر، نذكر منها: 
1- لاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ، فَفِيهَا الْخَلاَعَةُ، وَإِنَّمَا امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ (أفسس5: 18)
2- يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الرَّاعِي بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، زَوْجاً لامْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، نَبِيهاً عَاقِلاً مُهَذَّباً مِضْيَافاً، قَادِراً عَلَى التَّعْلِيمِ؛ لاَ مُدْمِناً لِلْخَمْرِ...(1تيموثاوس3: 2و3)
3- أَمَّا الْمُدَبِّرُونَ، فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَيْضاً ذَوِي رَصَانَةٍ، لاَ ذَوِي لِسَانَيْنِ، وَلاَ مُدْمِنِينَ لِلْخَمْرِ (1تيموثاوس3: 8)
4- كَفَاكُمْ ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانُ الْمَاضِي مِنْ حَيَاتِكُمْ، لِتَكُونُوا قَدْ سَلَكْتُمْ سُلُوكَ الْوَثَنِيِّينَ، حِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَعِيشُونَ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ وَإِدْمَانِ الْخَمْرِ، وَحَفَلاَتِ السُّكْرِ (1بطرس4: 3).
صديقي القارئ، يجب الحذر من سوء استخدام الأمور والأشياء، سواء كانت شراباً أو طعاماً أو كلاماً أو تصرفات، لأنه بذلك نجلب الضرر على نفوسنا وعلى غيرنا، ونكون قد خالفنا وصايا الله لنا بالحفاظ على أجسادنا وعقولنا من الخطيئة والدنس والعيوب والذنوب


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب فهمت عليك , يعني ما في عقاب بشري فقط في عقاب سماوي , طيب الذي يرتد من الدين المسيحي الى اي دين اخر ,كمان ما في عقاب بشري له, او ماذا؟


كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 7 العدد 15 

وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ فَارَقَ* غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. *لَيْسَ* الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ *مُسْتَعْبَداً* فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا *فِي السَّلاَمِ*.


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب فهمت عليك , يعني ما في عقاب بشري فقط في عقاب سماوي , طيب الذي يرتد من الدين المسيحي الى اي دين اخر ,كمان ما في عقاب بشري له, او ماذا؟


 

لا لا يوجد اى عقاب بشرى لان احنا ايضا بشر حالنا من حال الاشخاص  لكن يوجد عقاب الهى اى الله هو وحده الذى يدين والانسان حسب اختياره يتحاسب يعنى اذ كان مسيحى وغير ديانته فنحن ليس لدينا مانفعل سوا ان نصلى ونطلب من الرب ان ينور عقله واختياره يحدد له مصيره الابدى 

وكما قال الله
أُشْهِدُ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ قُدَّامَكَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْمَوْتَ. الْبَرَكَةَ وَاللَّعْنَةَ. فَاخْتَرِ الْحَيَاةَ لِكَيْ تَحْيَا أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ،

فالله اعطانا عقل نفكر به وحرية ولنا ما نختار وبحسب اختيارنا نجازى 

اعطانا الحياة بقبولنا المسيح مخلصا لنا  وان رفضا فلنا الموت الابدى اكيد


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

معندناش مفهوم التكفير اصلا
هو غير مؤمن وبس... ضال عن الطريق الصحيح
ونطلب من ربنا انه يهديه ونحاول نساعده فقط
وبالتالى لا يوجد حكم على غير المؤمن


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> عرفت , يعني ما في عقاب بشري من المسيحيين الى المسيحي اللي حيعمل اعمال محرمة.


 

لا يافلسطينية لانه احنا ايضا بشر ومعرضين للخطأ فكيف نستطيع ان نحاسب شخص ونحن ذواتنا مخطئون الذى سيحاسب يجب ان يكون خالى من اى خطية ولا يوجد اى شخص على وجه الارض يتميز بهذه الميزة لكن يجد واحد وهو فى السماء السيد المسيح الرب

صلاتى الىالرب ان ينير قلبك وعقلك فتحى حياة ابدية معه الى الابد


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

اى استفسار اخر يا  اختى فلسطينية انا تحت امرك وفى خدمتك


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب يا حبيبتي نغم
اولا شكرا الك على اجاباتك.
ثانيا اذا ما في عقاب دنيوي يطبق على العاصي , فسوف يفعل كل انسان ما يحلو له من قتل او سرقة او زنى او......................................... يعني بالعامية حتصير الدنيا شوربةّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فما هو رايك؟


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

في عقاب ارضي قولنا كده من الله نفسه
وفى عقاب من القضاء...
انتى بتسالى عشان تفهمى ولا بتسالى لغرض اخر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

انتى اللى فى مخك انك تحكمى بنفسك على الاخر
وعاوزة تطبقي الحكم بايدك
هو انتى مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجعى لاصلك انتى من تراب... 
انتى كنتى عدم....
هتحكمى على غيرك ليه ؟؟؟؟
هو انتى قاضية ووظيفتك كده ولا انتى ربنا؟؟؟؟
حاشا يعني...
مدام فيه قضاء وربنا موجود اولا واخرا خلاص عاوزة ايه تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عاوزة تقتلى بنفسك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

لا انا لم افقصد هذا , انتي حكيتها نحن خلقنا من العدم , ولبي لنا ان نحكم على بشر مثلنا زي ما حكيت 
ولكن القصد لماذا لا يوجد في دينكم احكام سماوية تطبق على العاصيين في الدنيا؟
لماذا ترضوون بالقضاء البشري , وزي ما حكيتوا البشر مخطئوون فكيف لهم ان يحاكموا؟
وصلت الفكرة
يعني في اديان اخرى يوجد في كتابها احكام سماوية(يعني من الخالق) تطبق على العاصي اذا اخطأ من قبل البشر
يعني هذه الاحكام مصدرها الخالق وليس البشر , ولذلك سيرضى الجميع بالحكم ولن يكون فيه ظلم.
وصلت الفكرة.


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

يا ماما مانا جاوبتك...
ما علينا نقولها تالت مرة وماله...

فى حاجة اسمها عقاب ارضى من الله نفسه...
هو مش ربنا موجود برضو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش ربنا بيشتغل بنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن الله يعاقب بالمرض...
ممكن الله يعاقب بالموت...

ده غير القضاء...
احنا ناس متحضرة مش همج...
بنعرف حاجة اسمها قانون
"اعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله"
سواء ضرائب سواء قضاء....

الهمج بقي كله بيتلم وعاوز يحكم بنفسه...
ويطبق بنفسه...
كل واحد فاكر انه ربنا...
فاكر انه قاضي...
امال القاضي راح فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وربنا اللى بيحكم بالعدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

طيب , اذا واحد مسيحي قتل اخوك ( لا سمح الله)
حتستنى العقاب السماوي يمكن ينزل ويمكن لا , ولا حترضى بالقضاء البشري اللي حيكم عليه بالسجن 6 سنين او 10 او سجن مؤبد دون الحكم عليه بالاعدام ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ايه حيكون شعورك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

احنا منتمناش لحد الموت ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لو القضاء افرج عنه 
مش هاخد مكان القاضي او مكان ربنا ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الله موجود وهو اللى شايف مصير الانسان ازاى


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب يا حبيبتي نغم
> اولا شكرا الك على اجاباتك.
> ثانيا اذا ما في عقاب دنيوي يطبق على العاصي , فسوف يفعل كل انسان ما يحلو له من قتل او سرقة او زنى او......................................... يعني بالعامية حتصير الدنيا شوربةّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فما هو رايك؟


 

راى انه يوجد اله عادل يجازى الانسان على حسب اعماله


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

ده انا كده برتكب زنب لما اقتل القاتل...
مين انا عشان اعمل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو انا كامل فى العدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

اما بالنسبة للقاضي الغير منصف ده بقي موضوع تانى
ده نطالب بقضاء عادل عشان المجرم ميستمرش فى اجرامه
لكن مش انا اللى اخد مكان القضاء ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> طيب , اذا واحد مسيحي قتل اخوك ( لا سمح الله)
> حتستنى العقاب السماوي يمكن ينزل ويمكن لا , ولا حترضى بالقضاء البشري اللي حيكم عليه بالسجن 6 سنين او 10 او سجن مؤبد دون الحكم عليه بالاعدام ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ايه حيكون شعورك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
يعنى انتى تقصدى انه يجب ان انتقم لنفسى او يعدموه  صح؟ 
طيب افرضى انى لم انتضر لا الحكم السماوى ولا حتى الارضى ورحت وقتلته واخذت بثأره بعمل هذا سوف يرجع اخى؟ هل سيعود اخى من الموت اذا انتقمت او عدم ذلك الشخص؟
ماهى الفائدة  من ان انتقم ؟
نعم انتضر الحكم السماوى لان عند الله لايضيع شى وانتى بقولك حتستنى العقاب السماوي يمكن ينزل ويمكن لا بتكونى غير راضية على حكم الله ولا تريدى الانتضار حتى الرب يتصرف
  وحتى ان لم ينزل العقاب السماوى  لمعاقبة هذا الشخص ف
اكيد عقابه محفوظ فى الاخرة  وبعدين لو نجيى ن
اخذها بالعقل ايهما افظل واقووى فى الانتقام انا الانسان ام الله 
لا طبعا الله اذا اترك الامر لله وهو ينتقم  لى


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

لا يا نغم انا لم اقصد انوا نوخذ القصاص بايدينا , انت فاهمي قصدي , اللي كنت اعنيه ليش ما في احكام سماوية في كتابكم تطبق على الارض من قبل البشر , يعني في الاديان الاخرى القاتل يقتل ليس من اصحاب المقتول وانما من المحكمة والتي تطبق الحكم السماوي فيه , علشان اي حدا بفكر في قتل الاخر يفكر مليون مرة من انوا يفعلها.
بتصور وصلت الفكرة


----------



## kemo.stars (28 أبريل 2010)

اختى لا يوجد عندنا العين يالعين والسن بالسن والقاتل يقتل لا ا اختى نحن عندنا محبه والرب وحده الذى يجازى وليس البشر
نحن نحب اعدائنا كما اوصانا السيد المسيح ولكن اذا حد قتل اخى .فيوجد قانون واذا لم يعدل القانو فى الحكم .فالله هو الذى سيحاب فى يوم الدينونه على حسب اعمال كل انسان لكن لا يوجد عندنا قصاص وهذى هى حياه المحبه لان يا اختى انا لو قتلت من قتل اخى فأكيد اخ الذى قتلته انا هيقتلنى فى يوم من الايام وهتكون حياه كلها عدوانه أسسها هو سفك الدماء لكن أؤمن ان الرب وحده فى الذى يجازى وليس البشر


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

لان احنا الهنا جاء بشى جديد لم تعرفه الارض من قبل علمنا تعليم سامى  وفريد علمنا المحبة علمنا المحبة  والتسامح لانه هو محبة  وقال 

قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.وَأَمَّا أَنَا 

فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، 

وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ

 مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.

«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ

 مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.

سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.

وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا 

لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي 

السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.

لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟

وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

معشان هيك بحكيلك انوا مو اصحاب القتيل هم اللي حينفذوا الحكم , بل المحكمة الشرعية اللي تتكون من قضاة شرعيون واللي ما الهم اي صلة باصحاب المقتول هم اللي حينفذوا الحكم السماوي في القاتل.


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 أبريل 2010)

*اختي الغالية هناك قوانين في كل العالم تعاقب علي الجرائم و في العهد القدم من الكتاب المقدس هناك فعلا عقوبات علي الجرائم في سفر العدد
و المسيحية تدعو للمحبة وليس للعقاب اللي يغلط هناك قانون من قبل الدولة يحاسب علية*


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

اختي نغم , خلينا نكون واقعيين , الدنيا زي ما فيها خير فيها شر كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير, يعني اذا اجا حدا وتعدى عليك
حتردي عليه بالمحبة زي ما حكيتي انتي , طيب وتعدى عليكي كمان مرة وكمان مرة وكمان مرة وكمان مرة و.............................................كمان مرة حتردي عليه بالمحبة تاني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ارجوكي


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2010)

> ختي نغم , خلينا نكون واقعيين , الدنيا زي ما فيها خير فيها شر كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير, يعني اذا اجا حدا وتعدى عليك
> حتردي عليه بالمحبة زي ما حكيتي انتي , طيب وتعدى عليكي كمان مرة وكمان مرة وكمان مرة وكمان مرة و.............................................كمان مرة حتردي عليه بالمحبة تاني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*وهل هناك تعارض بين المحبة والمطالبة بحقى بالطرق المشروعة والقانونية
ولا انتى عايزة نعيش فى مجمتع كل واحد ياخذ حقه بايده 
هطالب بحقى بكل الطرق المشروعة والقانونية وهذا لا يتعارض مبدا المحبة للجميع 
*


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2010)

فلسطينية انا قال:


> اختي نغم , خلينا نكون واقعيين , الدنيا زي ما فيها خير فيها شر كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير, يعني اذا اجا حدا وتعدى عليك
> حتردي عليه بالمحبة زي ما حكيتي انتي , طيب وتعدى عليكي كمان مرة وكمان مرة وكمان مرة وكمان مرة و.............................................كمان مرة حتردي عليه بالمحبة تاني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ارجوكي


 

نعم صدقنى سوف ارد عليه بالمبة  وكى اكون واقعية معك  اقول لك ووصعب التطبيق انا مثلك انسان ضعيف ولااملك القدرة  كى امسك نفسى عن الغضب لكن بقوة المسيح استطيع ان اسامح  واسامح 

وحتى ذات مرة كان التلاميذ جاليسين مع السيد الرب يسوع مسيح وساله احد التلاميذ  يارب كم مرة اسامح اخى هل مرة ام مرتين ام سبع مرات قال هذا ظنا منه انه يسقول له سبع مرات كفى وبعدها ابدا بالرد لكنه قال له اقول لك لا اى سبع مرات بل الى سبعة وسبعين مرات سبع مرات


----------



## فلسطينية انا (28 أبريل 2010)

بس اذا لاقى المجرم المحبة عن كل مرة  يعمل فيها المعصية, فهاد حيشجعوا على عمل المعصية كمان مرة او 100 مرة , لانوا ما في حدا بعاقبوا .


----------



## peter88 (28 أبريل 2010)

هو ربنا سايب العملية كده ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟
ولا انتى ملحدة مش بتؤمنى بوجود ربنا اصلا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2010)

*يغلق لأغراق القسم بالأسئله *

*الرجاء أحترام قوانين القسم* قوانين القسم !!!!​


----------

